# Can't suspend laptop after upgrade to 11.2



## Petr Fischer (Jul 5, 2018)

Hello, after upgrade to 11.2 my laptop can't suspend. In fact, laptop suspends, but then, imediately resumes automaticaly.

/var/log/messages strip:

```
Jun 27 00:19:05 pf-bsd kernel: uhub1: at usbus1, port 1, addr 1 (disconnected)
Jun 27 00:19:05 pf-bsd kernel: ugen1.2: <vendor 0x8087 product 0x8000> at usbus1 (disconnected)
Jun 27 00:19:05 pf-bsd kernel: uhub3: at uhub1, port 1, addr 2 (disconnected)
Jun 27 00:19:05 pf-bsd kernel: uhub3: detached
Jun 27 00:19:05 pf-bsd kernel: pcib0: failed to set ACPI power state D2 on \_SB_.PCI0: AE_BAD_PARAMETER
Jun 27 00:19:05 pf-bsd kernel: acpi0: cleared fixed power button status
Jun 27 00:19:05 pf-bsd kernel: error: [drm:pid28373:i915_write32] *ERROR* Unclaimed write to 70030
Jun 27 00:19:05 pf-bsd kernel: drmn0: More than 8 outputs detected
Jun 27 00:19:05 pf-bsd wpa_supplicant[298]: wlan0: CTRL-EVENT-DISCONNECTED bssid=f0:79:59:d2:7a:00 reason=0
Jun 27 00:19:05 pf-bsd wpa_supplicant[298]: ioctl[SIOCS80211, op=20, val=0, arg_len=7]: Can't assign requested address
Jun 27 00:19:05 pf-bsd kernel: xhci0: Port routing mask set to 0xffffffff
Jun 27 00:19:05 pf-bsd kernel: uhub0: <0x8086 XHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 3.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus0
Jun 27 00:19:05 pf-bsd kernel: uhub1: <Intel EHCI root HUB, class 9/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 1> on usbus1
```

Hardware: Toshiba Z30 laptop, core i5, Haswell, intel integr. graphics 5XX
i915kms (from base) loaded.

On 11.1-RELEASE, everything worked fine. Thanks!


----------

